

Internet Debate on Software Piracy Is it Good or Bad? What is your opinion? - CodeJustin
http://codejustin.com/internet-debate-on-software-piracy-statistics-music-games-industry/

======
CodeJustin
Don't be shy... be heard! I want your opinion on piracy! I made a large blog
post about it and I want to hear what the community has to say on the topic!

